# How to Make a Woman Happy



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

How to Make a Woman Happy 


It's not difficult to make a woman happy. A man only needs to be: 

1. a friend 

2. a companion 

3. a lover 

4. a brother 

5. a father 

6. a master 

7. a chef 

8. an electrician 

9. a carpenter 

10. a plumber 

11. a mechanic 

12. a decorator 

13. a stylist 

14. a sexologist 

15. a gynecologist 

16. a psychologist 

17. a pest exterminator 

18. a psychiatrist 

19. a healer 

20. a good listener 

21. an organizer 

22. a good father 

23. very clean 

24. sympathetic 

25. athletic 

26. warm 

27. attentive 

28. gallant 

29. intelligent 

30. funny 

31. creative 

32. tender 

33. strong 

34. understanding 

35. tolerant 

36. prudent 

37. ambitious 

38. capable 

39. courageous 

40. determined 

41. true 

42. dependable 

43. passionate 

44. compassionate 


WITHOUT FORGETTING TO: 


45. give her compliments regularly 

46. love shopping 

47. be honest 

48. be very rich 

49. not stress her out 

50. not look at other girls 


AND AT THE SAME TIME, YOU MUST ALSO: 


51. give her lots of attention, but expect little yourself 

52. give her lots of time, especially time for herself 

53. give her lots of space, never worrying about where she goes 


IT IS VERY IMPORTANT: 


54. Never to forget: 

* birthdays 

* anniversaries 

* arrangements she makes 


HOW TO MAKE A MAN HAPPY 


1. Show up naked 

2. Bring food and beer...


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: 

Soooo true!


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Dont stay out till 1:00 AM chasing dogs that might have a lion treed on your anniversery thats a big one.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

BrookTroutKid said:


> Dont stay out till 1:00 AM chasing dogs that might have a lion treed on your anniversery thats a big one.


You wouldn't have any inside info that plotrunner did that....would you? :lol:


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Oh yes he did do it my momma wasn't happy


----------



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

dang Ive got it all wrong!


----------

